
Mediachain: A Distributed Metadata Protocol built on IPFS - jrbedard
https://github.com/mediachain/mediachain
======
denisnazarov
Hey HN, I'm Denis, one of the creators of Mediachain. Very excited to be on
the front page twice! Happy to answer any questions!

For more context on the repo, here is our latest developer update, and feel
free to check out the other posts!

[https://blog.mediachain.io/mediachain-developer-update-
x-c0b...](https://blog.mediachain.io/mediachain-developer-update-
x-c0b8cc7fc12c)

We also have a public Slack and invite anyone interested to participate:
[http://slack.mediachain.io](http://slack.mediachain.io)

This Co.Design article does a great job of explaining how Mediachain helps
creators: [http://www.fastcodesign.com/3060426/could-blockchains-
solve-...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/3060426/could-blockchains-solve-the-
webs-image-attribution-problem)

Here is our official fundraising announcement with more details:
[https://blog.mediachain.io/mediachain-labs-funded-by-
union-s...](https://blog.mediachain.io/mediachain-labs-funded-by-union-square-
ventures-andreessen-horowitz-to-build-a-universal-open-337ee690f61b)

------
dang
This probably shouldn't be on the front page at the same time as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11822797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11822797).

A technical discussion based on
[https://github.com/mediachain/mediachain/blob/master/rfc/med...](https://github.com/mediachain/mediachain/blob/master/rfc/mediachain-
rfc-2.md) might make sense after some time has gone by.

~~~
denisnazarov
Thanks dang, should we try resubmitting the RFC then?

~~~
dang
Sure, but you should wait a few days to let things settle.

